# Regulatory Compliance Category > Labour Relations and Legislation Forum > [Question] Error codes in U-Filing

## Ronel Beukman

Most of the time I do my declarations from my wage program (VIP)

I have now 2 clients that do there own payroll and never send declarations to UIF but want to claim TERS. 

I also got a client which have =/- 700 employees and now have self isolation of 5 of them and want to claim the illness benefit.

I therefore has registered on u-filing as a practitioner to help them with the declarations and claims.

Now when I try to add a commercial employee I get an error UFL1020.  I have tried to get answers from UIF but with no luck.  Can someone maybe help  Will appreciate it.

----------


## Dave A

There is a post here with what has worked for them.

My experience so far is as follows:

It seems to be a "missing employer data" problem. 

Calling the 08000 3000 7 call centre number (the only one I have found actually kinda works at the moment) and following the voice prompts to ufiling support, you are directed by a recorded message to send an email to ufilingsupport@labour.gov.za (which I did on 21st May 2020 - with no response so far).

I have previously emailed ufilingsupport@uif.gov.za on 17th April 2020 and 13th May 2020, also without a response.

The only glimmer of light is that for the email of 13th May, I cc'd a couple of other email addresses I had picked up (somewhere - on TFSA, just can't find the post right now) and yesterday I had a response from one of them  as follows:

Good day

Kindly can you please proved us with the details below so that we can update.

CK Documents
Director ID copy
Telephone
Email address Director
Address and Postal address
UIF reference


Regards

So my best suggestion is to email that lot off to ufilingsupport@labour.gov.za and ufilingsupport@uif.gov.za and perhaps cc some other email addresses that may be connected with UIF uFiling support that you may come across. 

The other post I referred to above suggests submitting a completed UI 8. If the company is already registered with UIF, my concern is doing so might result in any number of new problems...
But that list of email addresses may prove useful.

----------

Audrey_Lee (29-May-20)

----------


## Ronel Beukman

Thanks so much Have also mailed support.  Will have a look and try the other.

----------


## Vanessad

Hi, I am battling with the same problem UFL1020 error, have you had any success with emailing the forms as per the post? Any reply from Labour Dept?

----------


## Dave A

I have had no progress with my Ufiling woes. I emailed in the information requested and nothing happened.

I confess I haven't chased the problem for at least 6 months. Just abandoned using Ufiling completely and rely on emailing in the return file generated by my payroll program.

----------


## Vanessad

> I have had no progress with my Ufiling woes. I emailed in the information requested and nothing happened.
> 
> I confess I haven't chased the problem for at least 6 months. Just abandoned using Ufiling completely and rely on emailing in the return file generated by my payroll program.


Thank you so much for your reply.  I have had the same experience and avoided using Ufiling but now I really need it to claim for reduced hours and am so frustrated because nothing works........

----------


## Cheryl Ann

I am looking for assistance with the new ufiling system, all my companys information was lost or incorrect that was transfered from the old ufiling sytem.
as I am sure from what I read everyone has this experience.
I have battled since then with various communication/Email problems when contacting UIF ,so eventually in October 2021 I was able to get help from UIF.
I then updated all my submissions from 2016 untill December 2021.
I have contract workers that work intermittently and this is causing endless problems/errors.
As I am unable to fix these errors I need a contact that can have a look at  the numerous errors and guide me on how to fix them.
Because trying to send emails and phoning UIF is a waste of time.

----------


## MichalMyg

Over the past month I have seen many posts on Facebook about this, but the problem is still not solved.

----------

